# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "Robotropolis", action adventure sci-fi film, Christopher Hatton, 2011, Singapore, USA

## Airicist

"Robotropolis" on Wikipedia

"Robotropolis" on IMDb

----------


## Airicist

Robotropolis international latest official 2012 movie trailer

Published on Mar 5, 2012

----------

